# My Verizon Thunderbolt



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

Is anyone having problems with the my verizon app. I get a service not available both on wifi and on mobile data. I'm running cm7 on the stock kernel.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Doesn't work on aosp-based roms.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Doesn't work on aosp-based roms.


Yup unfortunately VzW apps don't work on AOSP for the TBolt which stinks but oh well.


----------

